# Move Back East?



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I know nothing of the east coast but good on you for going back for family brother. Take care of yours. I'd vote VT based upon what I've heard/read, for riding purposes. Sorry to hear about your Grandmother


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

2hellnbak said:


> I know nothing of the east coast but good on you for going back for family brother. Take care of yours. I'd vote VT based upon what I've heard/read, for riding purposes. Sorry to hear about your Grandmother


Thanks man, I was also thinking VT. Smugglers notch, stowe, killington, mount snow. There's a lot up there but nothing compares to where I'm at. I'm just trying to find somewhere that has good opportunities for employees. If I have to ditch the 400" average snowfal I'll be upset but I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

sorry to hear about your grandma. it's great that your moving back to be with your family. that said, i say VT is where you wanna be. stowe, smugglers' notch, and jay peak all get 300+ inches of snow every year. i'm not sure which is the better place to work at but i also wanna point out that Rome is located in waterbury vt which is right near sugarbush. and Burton is in burlington vt which is a 45 minute drive from stowe and smugglers' notch. you might be able to get a job with one of them as a "plan b" type of thing in case you have a tough time getting work at one of the resorts. if you look at maine, i would look at Sugarloaf before the others. i think they get about 200 inches of snow a year but i heard it's a great mountain to ride. plus they've been doing a massive expansion over the last couple years and aren't going to finish it for another year or 2 so there may be a lot of job openings there.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm going to also say VT, but still, do a lot of research! In the end, it's your choice, not ours :happy:

But sorry about your grandmother. Make the last her best in every way! It'll make you happy too (I'm sure you knew that  )

EDIT: Just fixed a small grammar error.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the encouraging words guys. One thing that I really need to take into consideration is housing. It's going to be hard to find a place to live since there is no employee housing. I'm a young gun with bad credit so apartment hunting will be a task. I'm not really worried about getting a job at the resort, I have great recommendations from Mammoth. SkullandXBones, Smart thoughts about Rome or Burton, it would be cool to try and get a rep job or something.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you should go back to see your grandmother...and ask her and your family if you should move back. Yes.... you mentioned wanting to be closer to family...but maybe your family wants you to live far away...perhaps so they can leave the east coast....just sayin. 

Hell I'd like my kids to move to some great place so I can go somewhere else cool to hang out (i.e., surfing, kiteboard beach) and they can come visit me and shred Bakes....I'm even willing to hang with the grandkids on the bunny hill.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rep jobs are going the way of the dinosaur


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know which is best to work at in the east but Stowe and Smuggs are both fun mountains and right near eachother. it is not lift accessed but from the top of the gondola at stowe you can hike to the top of the Mt Mansfield for some above tree line riding. Jay Peak and Sugarloaf both have expansive "backcountry" areas. I should also mention that you won't be getting to the Jersey shore from these areas in 6 hours. I live in northwestern CT and getting to stowe/smuggs takes about five hours from here. Probably add another few to or from jersey depending on traffic and weather.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

One more thing, killington may be good to work at, I don't know, but it is way overcrowded and sucks to ride at in comparison to some of the others you mentioned due to that. if you love being run over by incompetent out of control drunks or cut off by swarms of vacationing children, killington is the place to be.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Family is important, and i understand your need to be close in hard times, i had a very similar fate with my Nan and after i moved to Norway 5 years ago, my Nan was already in a nursing home with dementia, and a week before xmas 2 years ago, we where told she has days left... I know every circumstance is different, but 2 years later she is still with us, i visit every 3 months, and had a long conversation with my family about this...

I have 2 brothers, who both live within hours of where she is, and yet i actually visit more from another country, it is about priorities, and my mum was very honest about it, stay where you are, your life will continue, so regardless of what happens, we know how you feel, what you are prepared to do, and actions do speak for themselves, fly out, spend as much time as you can, and then live your life, if it is what is best for you no one will hold it against you...!!!


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sugarloaf.


----------

